

Ask HN: Facebook should buy Instagram - betashop

I know a lot of you are not going to agree with this one, but as I'm increasingly becoming an Instagram addict, it's annoying that it's not more integrated into Facebook.
======
mryan
So what are you asking HN? There is no question here.

